# Yoga mat for sale



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2013)

Have a read of this, very funny! 

http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-3153/Hilarious-Yoga-Mat-for-Sale-Ad-on-Craigslist.html


----------



## Caroline (Jun 26, 2013)

brilliant and now I have another reason NOT to do yoga


----------



## missclb (Jul 1, 2013)

Hilarious! Thanks for sharing


----------

